# Illinois licensing exam



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

I had 3 years in the union as an apprentice until I was injured and could no longer perform commercial work under there guidelines. After that I worked with my uncle who is retired on residential jobs for a couple years, but was paid cash. I want to take the license exam, but don't have 8,000 hours documented. Even though I have much more under my belt. Is there a way I could still take the test.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I am not familiar with Illinois, but it appears that it does not have a state-wide licensing system for credentialing electricians, but rather that individual municipalities have their own licensing requirements.

Check out this website:
http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/e...ntract/svcs/trade_licensing_applications.html


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Since Illinois does not have a statewide test for electricians, it would depend on your local requirements. Some localities accept sworn affadavits pertaining to your work from your former employers.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm on Illinois, pretty much need the four years. Pay stubs help or your boss signing off on the license app


----------



## factorysparks (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in IL too, in a small factory in the sticks. We do not seem to have any requirements at all, other than OSHA and our insurance company(NEC of course).
I have been at this for about 30 years and have recieved on the job training and read anything I can get my hands on. Of course this means no official paper trail. At my age I am worrying about being desirable to other employers should the need arise.
So the question is would you try for another state's card? Or do you have a better idea? Or should I just pratice smiling and saying would you like fries with that?


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think we have a state card. Our state puts the authority into counties towns and cities. Plumbers are the ones with the state license


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

All I can say is study that NEC and go take the test then


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

So do you think if I had a company letterhead showing I worked from this start date to this end date that would work?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Leftyselectric said:


> So do you think if I had a company letterhead showing I worked from this start date to this end date that would work?


Like stated earlier it depends on the municipality youre looking to get licensed in. I know parts of upstate ny one can get a license with the boss signing off/ letterhead, but in the city/long island pay stubs are a must. All information should be obtainable online.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes give that a try and give your full history of employment as an electrician.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

seabee41 said:


> I'm on Illinois, pretty much need the four years. Pay stubs help or your boss signing off on the license app


 Who requires 4 years to take their test? Even Chicago only requires two years and many of the downstate cities don't require any.


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Who requires 4 years to take their test? Even Chicago only requires two years and many of the downstate cities don't require any.


You would be surprised. A lot of states require 4 years. For your masters you need a year of being licensed and 150 more school hours here in Mass


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

In Libertyville you need four years or 8,000 hours. Are you sure Chicago is 2


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Schaumburg for sure does


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes Chicago is two years I stand corrected.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Who requires 4 years to take their test? Even Chicago only requires two years and many of the downstate cities don't require any.


The state of Michigan requires 8,000 hours (4 yrs.) of On-the-Job-Training and 576 hours of Related Technical Instruction (i.e. school) to take the journeyman's exam. These hours only count _if_ working under a licensed master electrician. 

To qualify for the master's exam Michigan requires another 4,000 hours (2 yrs.) of experience (also working under the supervision of a master) _after_ passing the journeyman's exam.



Leftyselectric said:


> So do you think if I had a company letterhead showing I worked from this start date to this end date that would work?


It appears that 2 years experience may be sufficient in Chicago. Did you read the requirements listed on the Supervising Electrician License - Exam Application for the City of Chicago?

For questions, call (800) 359-1313 or [email protected]

I don’t really know what “supervising electrician” means in Illinois... In Michigan our levels are apprentice, journeyman and master. In order to become an electrical contractor you must either be a master, or have a master in your fulltime employ residing in Michigan.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Leftyselectric said:


> In Libertyville you need four years or 8,000 hours. Are you sure Chicago is 2


Sorry, I thought you were from Chicago since that's what your profile says.

For Libertyville see this website:
http://www.libertyville.com/index.aspx?nid=157

In Libertyville you must have at least 8000 hours of verifiable work experience and bring it with you to the exam. Examples of this verification may be in the form of: 
• an approved apprenticeship program certificate 
• pay stubs from an electrical contractor who employs a licensed supervising electrician 
• a current journeyman or master electrician license from another state 
• an original letter (no faxes or copies) on company letterhead of your present or past employer verifying your hours, signed by the licensed supervising electrician including their licensing body (municipality) and license number. 

I guess if your uncle wasn't licensed, just use your hours from the union and get a job in Chicago until you can qualify to take the Libertyville exam. It's likely Libertyville won't recognize a Chicago license due to their lax licensing requirements.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Next test for Chicago is in November.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Another own is Schaumburg , Elgin , downers grove I think Naperville you have many options


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> Sorry, I thought you were from Chicago since that's what your profile says.
> 
> For Libertyville see this website:
> http://www.libertyville.com/index.aspx?nid=157
> ...


Libertyville does take a Chicago sup license. Also Chicago requirements to take test might be lax but the test is anything but. Very difficult as Chicago's code book is as big as the NEC. Now Elgin will not take a Chicago sup license as Chicago won't take an Elgin license


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Who requires 4 years to take their test? Even Chicago only requires two years and many of the downstate cities don't require any.


Elgin, North Riverside?, 

There are a few.....


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

seabee41 said:


> Another own is Schaumburg , Elgin , downers grove I think Naperville you have many options


Naperville is a joke....


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I have an Elgin license. It was a pretty difficult test. I had to have 8,000 hours.

The Contractor's license is good everywhere I have needed it to be good.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

mdfriday said:


> Naperville is a joke....


So is downers grove


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

We have a test with no hours required and I believe that it true of other downstate cities that test. We do not accept a Chicago license because they don't use the NEC. We accept other city licenses as long as a test is required to get the license. There are cities in Illinois where the only requirement to get a license is the cash to pay for it.

our rules have changed...5 years of practical experience, or complete a recognized course of study and have one year of practical experience. Our test pass rate is ~50%


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> We have a test with no hours required and I believe that it true of other downstate cities that test. We do not accept a Chicago license because they won't accept ours. We accept other city licenses as long as a test is required to get the license. There are cities in Illinois where the only requirement to get a license is the cash to pay for it.


Where are you licensed ? I know Elgin is like that


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Our test pass rate is ~50%


50% is actually pretty good.

Michigan doesn't publish pass/fail rates. 

Texas:
http://www.license.state.tx.us/electricians/2012 ELC exams.pdf

I just recently read Maryland is ~ 25% pass rate.


----------

